# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Mosha kur deshironi te jeni prind?

## fighterme

Cila eshte mosha kur vertet deshironi te jeni prind osemendoni qe eshte moshe e pershtatshme?

----------


## angmokio

Per mashkullin 27-28 e per femren  23-24 .

----------


## A.LePuLush

> Per mashkullin 27-28 e per femren  23-24 .


Ti je femer edhe mashkull?




Per Mua? Si tani
Si me perpara
Si edhe me vone


Duhet gruaja njehere lol

----------


## Qendrim452

rreth te tridhjetave ashtu

----------


## bebi im

une mendoj se e rendesishme eshte qe ne momentin kur te behesh prind te jesh gati per nje status te tille...

----------


## ^SHIU^

75 une, 73 gruja

----------


## bebi im

> 75 une, 73 gruja


me mire kurre se kurren e kurres :perqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

25 vjece per vajzen 30 per djalin

----------

